# Dog Food breeder program



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Question for the board.

If you could create an ethical and correct breeder food program, what would you like to see included?

1. Requirements for some involvement/membership in a dog club (you do something with your dogs).
2. Coupons for food for puppy buyers for small bags of food to try.
3. Samples of dog food to hand out to puppy buyers for the 1st 1-2 days.
4. What else?

Do other companies just have you sign up? Or are there criteria that is asked?

Would love feedback, as I am working on a project for work (you know - the day job...)......

Thank you!


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Some other foods have breeder programs - and if I'm not mistaken the main thing is getting 1 bag free for every <?#> of bags purchased - Pro Plan has/had such a program, and I think Canidae - Pinnacle? I k now with PP the breeder kept back bag proof of purchase circles and sent them in after enough were collected, for a coupon for a free bag - with Canidae I think it was just "buy 5 get one free" - and if requested there were the sample bags for puppy buyers - Chicken Soup has/had those - 

I feed Taste of the Wild and would love a breeder program of some sort.

molly


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Pro Plan has the weight circles and depending on how many one sends in Purina sends out $7.00 off coupons or you can get other things as well (gift cards, electronics,etc). They also have a program for rescues where the rescue has to do 6 events per year and the rescue receives a pallet of 20 pound bags of Pro Plan food. Purina also provides a canopy for the event and all merchandising material. The rescue just has to send in pictures of their set up at the events for marketing. Purina are the only ones I have experience with. Royal Canin has never provided me food but are very generous with clothing and track suits though.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thread moved to Diet & Health, this was originally posted in the News section......


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you Mike.

Keep the ideas coming. I have someone looking into the cat stuff as well....

With the rescues, do they ask for a 501c status?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Any other ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Our sled dog club had a food program that gave a discount off of every bag purchased plus the company put money into the race series program of the club which alloted points to person depending on participation in club sanctioned raced and finish position. The person usually ended up with a cheque at the end of the season. The idea was to promote participation in club events.


----------



## Steve Pinder (Feb 5, 2010)

nothing else the 3 things which you mentioned are more then enough for this.i hope you got the right answers from the other members.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Feb 3, 2010)

Some companies just let you sign up, others have requirements. I've been a member of a few different plans over the years, but currently use Pro Plan. For the Pro Plan Proclub, I was required to submit proof of health testing for our breeding dogs, proof of entering competitive events, proof that we are raise only purebred dogs, and the usual information about how many dogs we have, how many litters, etc. 

What I like to get out of a breeder program is a) recognition that I am feeding a large amount of this brand and recommending it to puppy buyers, usually in the form of free bags or cash back. To me, it's supposed to be about rewarding loyalty. 
b) free stuff for the puppy people which will hopefully encourage them to either feed this particular brand of food or do some research before switching. The Pro Plan puppy kits are pretty nice and include a PP folder with health, training, and nutrition information, an engraveable dog tag, a coupon for a free bag, some samples, and a nice little bag to carry it all in. I find it handy because I can also fit a lot of the other goodies into the bag (blanky that smells like mom, pedigree/contract info, etc).

There is also an exclusive 'breeder referral' program where members are 'recommmended' by PP. I haven't used this but I guess it is another perk.

What I don't like about some programs are limits on how many rewards you can collect, limits on when the purchased bags must have been bought, and the requirement to send in receipts. With PP, I cut out the weight circles and mail them in periodically but I keep receipts for my own records.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Erin and all,

Thank you. I am going to draft up the proposal.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone looked into being a distributing point for food kind of like retail, but maybe just like a raw food co-op where a bunch of people put together an order and there's a distribution day at someone's house or whatever? Like if you want a particular brand but live in a small town or rural area where they may not have a retail store with the higher end food?


----------

